# Tequila's Eulogy



## blondie1483

It’s technically Sunday, 2:42 in the morning, as I start this, staring at the blinking cursor. I wasn’t sure when I’d be ready to write a eulogy for my boy. Tequila has been departed from this world for about a day and a half, far sooner than I expected to be seated here with my laptop and the nightstand lamp illuminating my cluttered bedroom. Two nights ago, I was in this same bed as now, except it was littered with pee pads and two cats. Tonight, so soon, things are so different. The cotton-and-paper pads have been replaced with my original memory-foam, down-cushioned mattress pad; one cat is in the kitchen drinking from the feline fountain that was purchased for the other and his love of running water; and the second cat, well, he’s in Heaven now.

Friday was the day the Bridge received him. Non-technically, yesterday. I woke up this morning with Lumen as my little-spoon, but no one at my feet. Eric, bless his heart, is still hundreds of miles away visiting relatives on a long-planned visit. It felt lonely this morning. Sweet Lou has been soaking me with affection, she is doing her best to keep me happy. She’s doing a great job but the burden is heavy.

I forced myself to make this day after Teq’s departure a ‘spoil-me’ day - spa facial, massage, manicure, eat-whatever-I-want day. It was a self-imposed respite for the really hard weeks, months, it’s been since he started showing signs he was unwell. (How unfair that his accurate diagnosis came on the day he died. Multiple Myeloma is a wicked villain, its symptoms resemble so many other ailments that it took nearly four months to confirm just what it was.)

I knew well before entering the nail salon today just what I wanted: a soft grey colored nail enamel with a simple white heart detailing each ring finger. A celebration of my boy’s beautiful soft grey and white tabby-striped coat. Later this evening, as I prepared my bedtime routine, I admired my painted nails and then, the minute scratches I had accepted about three days prior, after a particularly rough night volunteering at the animal shelter. Some new kitties had arrived and, shockingly, they were not keen on an invading paper towel or dust brush!

I continued looking down at my hands as I entered my bathroom and turned on the light. Then I looked up and shocked myself at what I saw in the mirror, and instantly my heart sank for the trillionth time today.

Thursday night Tequila was in so much pain. The cancer was ravaging his bones, his blood, everything. I tried to pick him up off my bed despite his protests, possibly to bring him to the kitchen to eat or to the bathroom to ‘go’, I don’t remember now. I didn’t listen to him. So he reached around and bit at my face, grazing my cheek and leaving about an inch-sized line of broken skin. Something he’s never done before. A scratch far bigger than anything I have on my hands from other cats that aren’t even my own.

I remember yelling. I remember being so upset and him being even more so. I am so sorry, T, for yelling. I didn’t mean to scare you. You know that, right? We made up and you purred afterwards. You let me stroke you and hold you. I don’t know if i’ll ever forgive myself for yelling at you even though I promised you forever ago that I wouldn’t ever do that. It was wrong. I’m so, so sorry. 

I think most of me was upset not at you, T, but at the fact I knew right then that this was the end. That this would be the last night I spent with you. After six years of memories, this would be it. I really did have no choice.

That injury on my face is what shocked me in the bathroom mirror tonight. It remains, obviously, since it’s only been about 48 hours. Is it odd that part of me hopes it never heals? It’d be a permanent reminder of our last moments together - the heartache and yet, the forgiveness afterwards. I could always cover it up with makeup when I needed. I have an irrational fear that when it heals, so will my last piece of you. I know it’s nonsense. Your ashes will have arrived and be back in our home before my face has healed. But yet the thought of it healing brings me to tears again.

It was so hard to let you go, T. You seemed so alive when I brought you to the vet Friday morning. I never intended to let you go there. But after you kept losing control of your bladder, after you looked completely disoriented for hours and hours, after the vet’s voice echoed in my ears saying yes, it is cancer, yes, we’ll have to do another cytology before we even start the chemo, yes he’ll have to be sedated this time because he’s so uncomfortable, yes I do believe the most humane thing to do now is let him rest .. I knew.

I wanted to wait til Eric came home so he could say goodbye in person. I wanted to bring you home and let you be where you felt most comfortable. I wanted to spend thousands more dollars to see if I could buy you more time. But resource after resource kept telling me that it would only be time, not a cure. Right now, there is no cure for what you had, and even if it went into remission, the likelihood of worse recurrence was extremely high. I couldn’t do that to you, T. I just couldn’t let you suffer.

I remember your passing distinctly and it shatters me. We don’t have to replay it here. We all know the devastation. There were many, many detailed pieces of specific sadnesses that formed the mosaic of your passing. Those will all be kept in my heart forever.

There was so much that I loved about T. He brought me out of a terrible depression. He was the one that made me a cat-momma for the very first time. He was the one who got me into PetSmart that one Saturday to get his food and came out with a flyer to be an animal rescue volunteer. I loved the rings around his neck that resembled the chains that the human celebrity “Mr. T” wears. I loved the way his tiny meow didn’t match his huge body, how affectionate he was when he wanted something, how he was my exterminator and bodyguard, and the true king of the house. If i allowed myself the time, I could write forever about Tequila. He was my boy. My sweet, sweet boy who wormed his way into my heart despite myself.

So many of my friends and family have offered condolences, memories, and toasts of actual tequila in my boy’s honor. I have been so fortunate. T touched a lot of lives in the seemingly short time I had him. He truly has changed my life. I’ll be forever grateful and I cannot wait to see him again.

I adopted Tequila in 2008 from a family who could no longer keep him. He was large, not very affectionate, and I wasn't sure he was what I wanted - as I never had a cat before anyway. But I knew I had to save him (and I had to keep his name, it felt strange re-naming a seven-year-old creature). This poem I found, which I modified slightly, reflects our story perfectly. Please pray for my boy at the Rainbow Bridge.

I'm getting older in my years,
My coat is turning grey.
My eyes have lost their luster,
My hearing's just okay.
I spend my days dreaming
Of conquests in my past,
Lying near a sunny window
Waiting for its warm repast.

I remember our first visit,
I was coming to you free,
Hoping you would take me in
And keep me company.
I wasn't young or handsome (yes you were!)
Many years I've lived this beat.
There were stripes upon my face,
I hobbled on my feet.

I could sense your apprehension
As I left my prison cage.
Oh, I hoped you would accept me
And look beyond my age.
You took me out of pity,
I accepted without shame.
Then you grew to love me,
And I admit the same.

I have shared with you your laughter,
You have wet my fur with tears.
We've come to know each other
Throughout these many years.
Just one more hug this morning
Before you drive away,
And know I'll think about you
Throughout your busy day.

The time we've had together
Is a treasured time at that.
My heart is yours forever.
I promise.
- This Old Cat

Lumen is now resting in the top corner of the bed where Tequila would sit each morning, staring me into awakeness, pawing at me with his arthritic forepaws, demanding that he be fed. I can’t help but wonder if she knows. I suppose it’s not worth wondering. We both know. He’s here. He’s no longer present by his body (despite his fur that still coats all surfaces of this home), but he’s present in the air, in the wind, in the spirit of us all.

This is the very last picture I ever took of Tequila. Taken Thursday night / early Friday morning. I’ll treasure it always. I’ll be sure to post additional pictures later on, happier ones. That’s really how he should be remembered.

Thanks again, CF, for all your support.


----------



## marie5890

:sad2:heartrcat


----------



## molldee

<3 <3 <3
<3 <3 <3


----------



## Speechie

I have no great words of comfort, I have prayers and an understanding heart... I will pray for you and your sweet Mr. T. 
Know you are not alone in your time of sorrow- what a beautiful boy he was!
Massive cyber hugs as you move forward through your pain


----------



## jking

:heart


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Prayers for you, your boyfriend and Lumen and many, many hugs...
and pets for Lumen...
Tequila Flying Free at The Bridge...


----------



## howsefrau32

In tears. So sorry.


----------



## spirite

blondie, he wants you to forgive yourself, and he's so grateful that you were strong enough to let him go. I know you'll cherish that picture forever. It says so much about the love you'll always have for each other.


----------



## NOLAKitties

Sending :heart for you and Tequila.


----------



## Darkaine

Beautifully written, don't worry T knew how much you loved him and you shouldn't blame yourself for anything.


----------



## cat owner again

This was a beautiful eulogy for a friend that you stood by all the way. I always think why do I read the Rainbow Bridge because I end up in tears and my heart aching for my past fur friends. I do it because you have to know that we understand and that your love brings you to this place.


----------



## marie73

Such a beautiful, heartbreaking eulogy. He's no longer in pain and yours will ease in time.


----------



## Marcia

Beautiful, beautiful tribute to a very worthy sweet kitty. This is so wonderful!: "a soft grey colored nail enamel with a simple white heart detailing each ring finger. A celebration of my boy’s beautiful soft grey and white tabby-striped coat."

What a wonderful cat mom you are! It is better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all they say. I hope your pain subsides soon but the sweet memories and maybe just a touch of the scar as remembrance, lasts a lifetime. Blessings to you and gentle hugs. May your baby boyTequila rest in peace.


----------



## Stef

I am so so sorry for your loss
That was a beautiful eulogy
I am just so sorry


----------



## blondie1483

Thanks all. I am so grateful for you.

I made the mistake of looking at an old browser tab talking abt Multiple Myeloma (MM) and reading things like ...

"cats with multiple myeloma may experience moderate to severe pain, and eliminating it should be a priority. *Pain may be relieved by treating the underlying cancer and providing various analgesic therapies *and supportive care. Antibiotic therapy may be needed to treat concurrent infections, such as urinary tract infection" .. He may have had that due to the non-box usage .. 

And ..

"Although a cure is unlikely, multiple myeloma can be a rewarding disease to treat since chemotherapy can greatly extend the quality and duration of life." 

It does go on to say that the survival rate of MM can span from days to a year or two.

I just am second guessing myself like crazy. I miss him so much. He seemed so spry at the vets office that last awful day. But I know he was scared and running on adrenaline. And I also regret hat he was so scared in his last moments. I shld have done this at my home. Ugh.

Please hug me. I'm so sad. I know I did all I could have, but did I really?

I donated $150 to the care of other cancer-patient kitties at Teq's vet. Further treatment wasn't in the cards for T due to the stage he was in, but I'm grateful that it is an option for others.


----------



## librarychick

*hugs* I'm so very sorry...

Please don't second guess yourself, you did the best you could with the knowledge you had. That's all anyone can do.

*hugs*


----------



## marie73

I think we all second-guess ourselves after making that heartbreaking decision. I know I did, but it was the right choice. Picture him healthy and happy and running around, and hoping that you'll stop feeling sad soon.


----------



## cat owner again

My kids said to me, "why are you doing that to yourself; stop reading." It was good advice. I think the mistake of putting off a pet's relief is made more often than doing it too early. I could second guess almost every time that awful decision has to be made. Then I realize that my loved friend is at peace.


----------



## emilyatl

I also think it's just human nature for us to feel guilty about having to make this decision. You either think you waited too long or didn't wait long enough, so please don't blame yourself. There's not "perfect" time for having to say goodbye. I'm so sorry you're going through this. The only solace I can give you is that it does get better every day. It just takes time, so hang in there. (((Hugs)))


----------



## marie5890

Christine, 
Please dont second quess yourself. It had gotten to the point that to keep treated him may have eased your feelings, but it would have been asking him to continue forward with going in and out of suffering and quality of life. And the end result would have been the same someday, whether days weeks months etc.

It is something of a mind screw to make that heartbreaking decision. But it's a sacrifice (I think anyway) when we say to our loved ones "I'll take the pain into *my* heart so you dont have to suffer and feeling awful anymore"

Many of us here do truly know what you did for T you did because you profoundly love him. Even now, you love him.


----------



## jking

(((Christine)))
Please don't second guess yourself. Tequila wouldn't want you to do that. You kept him from suffering.


----------



## spirite

Sending you a big hug, as is everyone here.

Even if chemo *might* have prolonged his life for a short while, would you have wanted to put him through that, given what he'd already suffered through? I think you know you both would have been miserable. You knew Mr. T better than anyone. Trust yourself that you knew that it was the right time.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Christine, 
(((HUGS))) and Prayers of Healing and Strength going your way...

What you did for Tequila, 
is the most Loving of all Gifts,
that a pet parent can give...
You set him free so he's no longer in pain...

There's nothing you need to Forgive yourself for...
Or Second guess...

Sharon


----------



## Speechie

Hugs and prayers galore for peace in your heart
I still second guess putting Teddy to sleep and he was terminal, could no longer pee, etc.. 
He perked up at the vets office, a stranger commented on how beautiful he was- she couldn't see his bloated stomach wrapped in the blankets. 
He was gorgeous to the end- but there was no other choice for me, really he was actively dying and in pain. But I still struggled. 
I have agonized and struggled for each pet I have had to say goodbye to...
Be kind and gentle with yourself- you made the right decision - it is just NEVER easy...
Gentle hugs to your hurting heart tonight


----------



## Mochas Mommy

Christine,
I am so sorry for your loss and, unfortunately, am well aquainted with how you are feeling. I went through the same decisions and devastation and questioning as you are now. At the time, I could barely function for wanting Mocha back and questioning every little thing and, unfortunately, to this day I still feel guilty for the decision I made. I know I shouldn't feel this way and she was suffering, but I still am trying to forgive myself for her final minutes. I can tell you, though, that it does get easier to get through each day. I still cry for her but I also still talk to her; I know her spirit is still here and, even if I can no longer feel her, I don't want her to feel like I have forgotten her. She will always be my baby girl and it will be 4 months on Sunday.

I love your tribute to your Tequila and just want you to know that he will live on in your memory forever. Yes, what you are going through right now is one of the most heart-rending experiences ever, but this forum is an excellent source of support and empathy. Without the people here, I have no idea how I would have managed to deal with Mocha's passing to her new life. 

Take each day as it comes, continue to talk to Tequila, and try not to feel guilty about your decisions and last days. He loved you and would want you to remember the good parts about his life....celebrate the wonderful each day...remember something you loved most each day about him....I promise you, it does get a tiny bit easier each day....just a tiny bit...but soon you will find yourself smiling at a memory.


----------



## blondie1483

Hey all - I just want to say thank you for all you've continued to support me through. It's been a tough seven months. A quick update:

The reason Eric was up in Rhode Island (sadly, he was gone when Tequila passed; Eric cried and cried on the phone) was to purchase an engagement ring for me! We are going to be getting married this upcoming April. With that comes a new life and home together .. and once we move in together, we will be getting another cat! Right now it's still just Lumen - I've been advised not to stress her out too much by moving AND getting a new furroommate all in one breath. Eric wants to pick out the new little guy so we are holding off for now.

Anyway, thanks - re-reading my eulogy was cathartic. I still talk to T every day. I put his favorite toys in his beautiful wooden carved box, and he sits in my room with a gorgeous portrait. All of you are fantastic. Thank you.


----------



## KimV

Tequila was so handsome! He was such an amazing cat and he will be in your thoughts everyday, I think that is only natural since you two were so close. I still think of my boy kitty that I lost three weeks ago, every single day. Some days are full of happy memories and other days are more sad and painful. Even though life goes on it doesn't really go on without them since they are always in your memories and your heart. I'm glad you came back and posted a healthy happy picture of your baby.

Your poem in the eulogy was very sweet and touchingl (as was the whole eulogy of course). I'm glad things are looking up for you and you have some good changes going on. Good luck with the engagement and new kitty! RIP Tequila, you will be missed.


----------

